# [SOLVED] Computer won't boot -- clicking noise, not HDD or PSU



## bhansell

Hello,

I'm trying to fix an older computer that all of a sudden decided not to boot up. Here's the deal: I turn it on, the power-on LED lights up, fans power-up, but that's it. Also, a constant clicking noise is coming from somewhere, but I have no idea where. My initial thought was the HDD, but it still clicks when I disconnect or replace it. Then I thought maybe the CD drives, but they also aren't the problem. After searching online, I was led to the PSU, but after replacing that I get the same problem. I also thought maybe the cpu fan was the cause of the clicking, but I briefly powered-up w/o the fan connected and it still clicked. I was finding some mention of beep codes online, but this is more of a click than that annoying, loud beep. I've never heard a beep out of this computer though, mainly b/c it's not mine. I don't see a speaker in it though...

Also, I've troubleshooted as much as possible. Reseated all connectors, no burn marks anywhere, etc. I'm at a loss. Any ideas? Thanks,

Brian


----------



## bhansell

*Re: Computer won't boot -- clicking noise, not HDD or PSU*

Follow up: I located the speaker and do not believe the clicking noise is coming from that. I appreciate the help.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Computer won't boot -- clicking noise, not HDD or PSU*

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I would start by swapping out the RAM. First re-seat each stick. Then, try running with one stick, then the other.


----------



## bhansell

*Re: Computer won't boot -- clicking noise, not HDD or PSU*

Matt,

Thank you for the response. I tried your suggestion but to no avail. Someone recommended I try isolating the sound with a paper towel roll, and sure enough, the sound is actually coming from the small 1/2" speaker. It's a continuous click, about 3 times per second....wierd that it's not a beep though. 

Do you think that suggests a blown motherboard? I assume it's not worth replacing a motherboard (and maybe past my skill level as well) for an older computer...


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Computer won't boot -- clicking noise, not HDD or PSU*

If it is a cheap speaker, it might make more of a clicking noise. Three beeps usually indicates a problem with memory. Do you have multiple sticks you can swap out? Or any other sticks you can swap in that are currently not in use?


----------



## bhansell

*Re: Computer won't boot -- clicking noise, not HDD or PSU*

Matt,

I tried swapping out the RAM, but no joy. Luckily, I found an equally old computer laying around and swapped out the HDD, works great. It's not a perfect solution, but it works for now. I appreciate all your help,

Brian


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Computer won't boot -- clicking noise, not HDD or PSU*

Good to hear you solved it. :smile:


----------

